# Samba im Win-Netz läuft, aber kann keine Daten speichern...



## KingChimera (14. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, auch auf die Gefahr hin das es dieses Thema schon 10.000 Mal gab...
Habe hier bei mir zu Hause ein kleines Netzwerk mit 4 Win-Rechnern und einem SuSE Linux 9.0 Pro-FileServer. Samba ist installiert (Version 2.2.8), ich kann auch auf die beiden Platten zugreifen, nur kann ich keine Dateien kopieren.
Es kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:






Das kommt bei jeder Datei, egal welche ich nehmen will...

Laufwerke sind beschreibbar gemacht, die Userrechte sind auch gesetzt, nur irgendwie gehts halt nicht...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... 

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. März 2004)

Entweder hast du in der smb.conf "writeable=yes" nicht gesetzt, oder es besteht einfach keine Schreibberechtigung für den Ordner.

Probier mal testweise den Ordner in den du die Daten kopieren willst per "chmod 777 Ordnername" jedem zugänglich zu machen.


----------



## KingChimera (14. März 2004)

Habe es jetzt irgendwie hingebracht, writeable stand schon vorher auf "yes" nur hatte Samba bzw. der Win-Rechner Probleme mit den Unterordnern...
Aber ok, jetzt läufts wenigstens... 

Thx...

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------

